# Can dogs eat cheese?



## baldie

Can dogs eat cheese? I was asking because I'm suppose to give my chihuaha antibiotic pills each night for the next 10 days and the vet told me they are very bitter and to use something to hide it in for them to eat it. I was thinking of dipping them in cheese. The vet gave me a bag of treats to stick them in but she won't even touch them plain. Any other ideas???


----------



## cshellenberger

Yes, I use it for medicating as well as training treats


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley

My dogs love cheese. They get it as a special treat or if they need a pill or something. Mazie is too good about eating everything but the pill, so we have to use a pill shooter with her.


----------



## briteday

Small cheese chunks are a great way to give pills. Sometimes I use turkey hot dog chunks if the cheese doesn't work.

My dogs eat some cheese, yogurt, and cottage cheese every week in small amounts. 

We also use cheese for training treats. Sometimes I cut it into bite-sized pieces and let it dry out a bit on a paper plate left on the countertop.


----------



## RonE

Wisconsin dogs are REQUIRED to eat cheese.

All those years that Bryant Gumble was on the Today Show? The ONLY thing I remember about him was that he said (I think more than once) that he cannot stand cheese.

I think there's something wrong with someone who doesn't like cheese.


----------



## sillylilykitty

Mmmmm cheese. Cream cheese is my favorite!  Whenever I had to give pills to dogs at work we put the pill in cheese. Sometimes I would eat a little. Cheese is good.


----------



## Lorina

In most circumstances, a little cheese won't hurt anything. 

But I would not use cheese to hide meds if it was for treating a urinary tract infection (some dogs get UTIs from crystals in the urine, and extra calcium could case that) or for diarrhea (cheese could aggrevate it).

I hide pills in a tiny blob of canned food mushed into a meatball.


----------



## mattmania843

The first few days we had my dog, she had to be put on pills, we put them in cream cheese, then she learned how to eat around it..


----------



## RubesMom

cheese is my dogs' favorite food! So, the answer is YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baldie

*Can I give k-9 asprin as well as antibiotics?*

My 8month Chi puppy just got spayed and I know she's in pain. Her vet prescribed her antibiotics but I forgot to ask if it would be okay to give her the K-9 asprin (I got from petco) as well for the pain. Does anyone know if it would be safe to give her the k-9 asprin as well as her antibiotics?


----------



## RonE

*Re: Can I give k-9 asprin as well as antibiotics?*

Did the vet not give you anything for pain? Like Rimadyl?

That seems inconceivable to me.


----------



## Cheetah

*Re: Can I give k-9 asprin as well as antibiotics?*

Mine get cottage cheese periodically in their food, and cream cheese sometimes in their kongs. Regular cheese is only for taking pills, so it's considered special. >^^;<


----------



## Holst

Our dogs seem to take pills better with peanut butter than cheese. When we tried to use cheese, they would eat around the cheese and spit the pill out. The peanut butter sticks to the pill very well and they are reluctant to spit the pills out so they just end up swallowing them. Besides it provides vast amounts of amusement watching a dog try to get peanut butter off the roof of their mouth.


----------



## Cheetah

Lmao... it's the total opposite with mine. They'll lick the peanut butter off and spit the pill out.


----------



## poodleholic

*Re: Can I give k-9 asprin as well as antibiotics?*



baldie said:


> My 8month Chi puppy just got spayed and I know she's in pain. Her vet prescribed her antibiotics but I forgot to ask if it would be okay to give her the K-9 asprin (I got from petco) as well for the pain. Does anyone know if it would be safe to give her the k-9 asprin as well as her antibiotics?


Check with your vet first, and ask about dosage. Aspirin thins the blood, so may not be a good post surgical choice.

Cheese is fine, and won't harm your dog (but he may become a cheese junkie!). LOL

For giving pills, I prefer spoon feeding - canned dog food, cottage cheese, or yogurt. First a spoonful w/out the pill, and then a spoonful loaded. Works better than wrapping cheese around the pill for me. Another good bet is embedding the pill in brauswieger (talk about high value treat)!


----------



## sweetardnas1885

*Can dogs eat cheese? and K9 aspirin*

I would ask you veterinarian about that k9 aspirin. They should definately have something better pain reliever wise. I'm always very cautious about meds like that, ones that can just be bought in a pet store or something. I like to know that there have been FDA tests and such, but thats just me. Just be very careful. If you elect to go ahead and give it, you should probably watch her for a few hours for any adverse reactions. I'd ask you vet for something like Deramaxx or Rimadyl. What is the name of the antibiotic that they sent home with you? It is not normal practice for vets to send home antibiotics after a "routine" spay. I'm just wondering if maybe she has had a reaction or something. I dunno. 

Our vets at work tell our clients that a little bit of peanut butter sometimes helps get pills down. I think its better that cheese b/c with a slice of cheese it normally dies out before you can give the next dose. Also you run out of cheese faster...just a thought.


----------



## Jen D

I think cheese in small qualities is fine but I went to a party once and the dog loved cheese. I think everyone at the party gave the dog some cheese and the poor owner not only cleaned up after ther people she had to clean up after the dog who sprayed poop everywhere.


----------



## very_vizsla

i give my dog cheese all the time, it's really good for them. to get my dogs to take pills, i wrap it in a piece of fresh wonderbread & squeeze it into a ball. then i dip it into my secret weapon, bacon grease. it's a little messy, but the pill does down in one gulp!


----------



## Betty

My grandfather had a bloodhound that he rewarded with cheese. And since he used us grandchilden to help train the bloodhound for tracking, it wasn't unusual for us to hide out in the woods with a piece of cheese. There's nothing like a bloodhound knocking you over and covering you with a gooey layer of saliva for his reward.


----------



## simba911

very_vizsla said:


> i give my dog cheese all the time, it's really good for them. to get my dogs to take pills, i wrap it in a piece of fresh wonderbread & squeeze it into a ball. then i dip it into my secret weapon, bacon grease. it's a little messy, but the pill does down in one gulp!


Not trying to mean but, white bread is bad for humans so i'm not sure if it is good for dogs


----------



## Max'sHuman

Well if they can't then call "Ripley's Believe It or Not" cause my dog is a cheese fanatic. Me and my boyfriend were just discussing how given the choice between losing a paw and having a lb. of cheese, Max would choose the cheese.

We don't give him too much though because as with everything, it should be given in moderation. I think too much causes constipation among other things. But I see no problem with a little bit of cheese to hide pills or aid training.


----------



## Patches' Pet

I was going to also suggest the yogurt. Patches loves cheese, and I have been giving her her antibiotics in a piece of pepperoni once in awhile, too. I like to mix things up! LOL


----------



## Silvergirl

I'd say cheese is kinda like 'junk food' or 'fast food' for dogs haha. Can they have it? Yes, but like any kind of junk food, it is fattening so it should only be fed once in a while. 
Speaking of fast food, my friend's dog jumped on the table once and ate a mcnugget my friend was eating... Not the best idea, but the dog didn't die, although she did poop funny that day. Its the same idea, not 'good' for them, but not bad either. There are many worse things out there.


----------



## Max'sHuman

Can they!?!?!?!?! That is only Max's #1 top-favorite food. He would do ANYTHING for a piece of cheese


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi

Yes they can. When I used to breed bloodhounds and golden retrievers (still do just they live with my mom) one of them had a problem with her nose and I stuck the medicine in the cheese. That got it down!


----------



## ioreks_mom

iorek loves cheese! a way that i get him to take a pill now is with a little butter or margarine. i got that tip from this site. with peanut butter or something like that iorek started licking the treat off and then spitting out the pill. with the butter it is super slippery and it goes down before he even knows it! although, making a little ball of cheese or even natural balance roll around the pill would work wonders i am sure.

i hope that your pup is feeling better very soon


----------



## Markus427

Yeah, I use cheese for dog medications and as well as a treat that he seems to love more than milkbones. Just don't give too much, as they eat it very fast.


----------



## ValtheAussie

My dearest deceased Aussie girl Mathilda had to take Rimadyl for her terrible arthritis and she loved it wrapped in American cheese!! 

She liked it as much as the flavored tablets, or even more.


----------



## FilleBelle

I dunno guys...I hear that cheese makes your dog ugly. Or is that eggs?


----------



## mvk

When Rufus was treated for Lyme I was told not to give dairy with that antibiotic. I'm sorry but I forget what kind, so I would ask my vet to be sure if I was you.
Mike


----------



## winniec777

I used to take a chunk of cheddar cheese and warm it in my hand a little so that I could form it around the pill. I could get my dog to take 70% of her pills that way. 

Then I discovered peanut butter. If the pill is in tablet form, I crush it and mix it with a tablespoon of peanut butter and put it in a kong. If it's a capsule, I just twist the capsule apart and mix it with peanut butter & then put it in the kong. She has never refused peanut butter medicine yet, even metronidazole, which is really bitter.


----------



## MaddieTheDog

This may have been said, but cheese is very high in fat (animal fat) and can be a big source for gas. We give her a fart fixer (ok, so it's called Gas Stop, from Petco, it's nicknamed fart fixer and it works really well. The occasional fart lets loose on her end, but it's not smelly.) for that.

Doesnt stop me from the occasional cheese feeding. Many vets and others recommend cheese be used around medicines for dogs. In my opinion, this may work but is VERY easy for a dog to eat the cheese and not the meds. Peanut butter does the trick, I think. It's sticky so it's harder for a dog to lick it off and not eat the medicine. Peanut butter alone was called medicine because we did that for a week with Maddie.



However, I did hear that dogs are lactose intolerant....hmmm. Well, they can have milk in things....but maybe not so good in large quantities....


----------



## p.funke

my boy loves cheese!! yet as a treat, he takes pills well, because he knows his snout is gonna stay closed until the pill goes down lol ...they all learn eventually


----------



## hulkamaniac

Both of my guys love cheese, but it doesn't get along with Zero at all. He loves to eat it, but never thinks of the consequences afterwards. 

Fortunately for me, neither one of my guys is smart enough to figure out that they're not supposed to eat medication. I toss pills on top of their food and they wolf it down without thinking twice.


----------



## PandaCakes

baldie said:


> Can dogs eat cheese? I was asking because I'm suppose to give my chihuaha antibiotic pills each night for the next 10 days and the vet told me they are very bitter and to use something to hide it in for them to eat it. I was thinking of dipping them in cheese. The vet gave me a bag of treats to stick them in but she won't even touch them plain. Any other ideas???


Hope so  My dog loves nothing more than vermont cheddar from Publix.



Amaya-Mazie-Marley said:


> My dogs love cheese. They get it as a special treat or if they need a pill or something. Mazie is too good about eating everything but the pill, so we have to use a pill shooter with her.


We tried that with Panda, too, and we'd be so excited because she would eat the whole cheese ball with the pill in it, and approximately three seconds later, she'd spit the pill out and smile at us. Damned smart dogs


----------



## My Dog Bishop

MaddieTheDog said:


> However, I did hear that dogs are lactose intolerant....hmmm. Well, they can have milk in things....but maybe not so good in large quantities....


I heard that most dogs are lactose intolerant, too. Just like with lactose intolerant people, a little bit of dairy is probably okay, but I'd be careful on overdoing it. That being said, I give my dog a little cheese as an occasional treat, and he LOVES it! I am not, however, a fan of doggie diarrhea.


----------



## yom

I hope so! Since we give our dogs cheese as special treats - its their favorite a long with Peanut Butter


----------



## lizziedog1

Many folks ask whether a certain food is safe for dogs. there is no clear-cut answer. Some foods are dangerous for any dog, some dogs also don't react to what is otherwise safe for most dogs. Not all humans can safely eat all foods, same with dogs.

A friend of mine and I have dogs of the same exact breed. He can feed his dog any pork product with no ill-effect. If I give my dog so much as a nibble of bacon or salami, she becomes very, very sick. I have to take her to the emergency vet. Here we have two dogs with very different responses to the same food.

When giving a dog any nondog treat, be very careful. What may not hurt the dog down the street can have serious consequences for your dog.


----------



## katyorkie

My dogs get low fat string cheese as a treat sometimes. Not a lot, just enough to keep them happy. When I give them a pill they won't like, and I know this is not good for them, I use the can cheese. You know the artery clogging stuff that you probably don't eat? I only use enough to get them to take the pill. I have used those icky things you put a pill in, they refuse to eat those. I haven't tried peanut butter, they like it, I just haven't used it to give them pills. I'm still on a roll with the cheese!


----------



## belark

I let my dog eat cheese. I think a minimal amount of cheese is fine. Cheese is not the same as chocolate which is not good for dogs.


----------



## BoxMeIn21

Jeebus this thread is old...but anywho...



lizziedog1 said:


> When giving a dog any nondog treat, be very careful. What may not hurt the dog down the street can have serious consequences for your dog.



Sooo...what exactly is a "non-dog" treat?


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

RonE said:


> I think there's something wrong with someone who doesn't like cheese.


I don't like cheese. At all. I can tolerate goat cheese if it's force fed to me, but swiss in particular is about the foulest stuff on the planet. 

Kit, on the other hand, loves cheese. But she doesn't object to taking pills, either - I just toss the pill on the floor and walk away, and poof, it's gone. As much as she hates the vacuum cleaner, she's a lot like it!


----------



## trumpetjock

FilleBelle said:


> I dunno guys...I hear that cheese makes your dog ugly. Or is that eggs?


Omg I had forgotten that thread.... I wish I could remember more about it, I can't even find it in search!


----------



## BoxMeIn21

trumpetjock said:


> Omg I had forgotten that thread.... I wish I could remember more about it, I can't even find it in search!


Oh that was a good one...hilarious! I can't find it either.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Although this thread hasn't been posted to in a while, I would like to throw in my 2 cents. My new pup Flash loves cheese (my son calls her a "cheese dog"), but she won't touch peanut butter. She's a chewer and I tried putting PB in her kong to get her interest and No sirree! I had to wash it out before she would touch it with anything else in it. I finally bought a can of the Puppy treat in a can made for kongs. She loves that! So far I haven't had to give her any pills but the vet tried to give her a deworming pill and she spit it out a dozen times! He had it in one of those pill holders and the thing was more than half gone down her throat and she looked at us and spit it out. The vet was stumped as to how she got it out. Finally they put it in a ball of canned cat food and she ate it. (But later she had the most nauseating gas I have ever smelled!) So I'm not looking forward to the first pill giving but I'm going to bet on the cheese! (BTW she hasn't had any diarrhea from the small amounts of cheese and milk she has had yet!)


----------



## SWHouston

Given that a link to this Thread is on Yahoo Answers, I think it's a moot point about it's age. As long as it is listed there, someone is going to link and possibly post to it.

Anyhow...
Besides Worm, I also give my Yorkies a Omega 3 for their Coats. They DO NOT like it !!!
However, when I wrap a ribbon of American Cheese around the Pill, it SWOOP down the pipe with NO HESITATION ! :whoo:

But the comment on Peanut Butter sorta concerned me...
Generally Nuts are not good/recommended for Dogs, wouldn't PB fall under that category ?

Have a good Day ! 
S.W.


----------



## RinseAce

Ofcourse and most of them love it! Like so many others, I use it to give my old friend her daily meds.


----------



## SWHouston

RA,

First of all, I'm sorry to hear that your old friend needs any meds at all, poor thing.
BUT, look at what I found on a website, I probably could find it again, but I forgot which one I got this from...

*"Macadamia Nuts and Walnuts- *Macadamia nuts can cause *weakness, muscle tremor and paralysis*. Limit *all other nuts *as they are not good for dogs in general, their high *phosphorous content *is said to possibly lead to *bladder stones*."


----------



## JuneBud

SWHouston said:


> RA,
> 
> First of all, I'm sorry to hear that your old friend needs any meds at all, poor thing.
> BUT, look at what I found on a website, I probably could find it again, but I forgot which one I got this from...
> 
> *"Macadamia Nuts and Walnuts- *Macadamia nuts can cause *weakness, muscle tremor and paralysis*. Limit *all other nuts *as they are not good for dogs in general, their high *phosphorous content *is said to possibly lead to *bladder stones*."


Adding to this old thread - peanuts are not nuts, they are related to beans/legumes.

Re: Cheese and lactose intolerance - cheese is very low in lactose - most of the lactose is removed from the milk as it is contained in the whey (the liquid removed when making cheese).

Just didn't want anyone getting the wrong impression about these two foods we sometimes give our dogs.


----------



## cshellenberger

JuneBud said:


> Adding to this old thread - peanuts are not nuts, they are related to beans/legumes.
> 
> Re: Cheese and lactose intolerance - cheese is very low in lactose - most of the lactose is removed from the milk as it is contained in the whey (the liquid removed when making cheese).
> 
> Just didn't want anyone getting the wrong impression about these two foods we sometimes give our dogs.


TY, was about to post his myself. Peanuts are safe for dogs, where as many TRUE nuts aren't.


----------



## SWHouston

Thank BOTH of you for that information ! :whoo:

I had stopped giving both, to both of my little ones.
They didn't like it, (stoping) and to tell the truth neither did I !
I don't like to keep things away from therm, when they enjoy those so much.

One issue still remanis...
Given that Cheese still contains "some" lactose, I presume to say that one should, when first starting to feed Cheese to a dog, that close observations should be made, given that some dogs may be highly sensitive to it. No different than for human consumption.
I think that's a given.

Again, thank you both for your clarifications.

Have a good Day ! 
S.W.


----------



## michiganhitman

I always thought cheese would give dogs the runs or constipation (I can't remember which one!).

But after reading this board, I think I'll treat my dog with a chunk of cheese every now and then and see how things 'come out', so to speak. :wink:


----------



## nbsandhills

Just to throw this out there: 

I get my dogs to take their pills by having them sit and then tossing and having them "catch" several small, but very high value treats, such as cheese or hot dogs... then after about 4-5 I toss the pill! And they gulp it down...followed by a few more high value treats. Works great for us!!


----------

